# pics of car B4 cut and buff



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay guys. If the pics come out, here is some idea of what my car looks like. They're kind of dark for we work on it at night and of course, it's black. It looks pretty straight. Will be cut and buffed today. 

Question: 
The grill emblem should be white
Quarter panel emblems are painted black 
Trunk emblem is just chrome
Is this correct?

I pick up the chrome this week and it should be back to running soon. I am in desperate need of an AC dash is good condition. Mine is just too warped on top. 
Thanks
Linda


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Oooo-Sexy!! Looking good Linda!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking a LOT better, Linda. Forget the Rally II wheels....put some Centerlines or Torque Thrust's on it!!!! Emblems: Grille emblem is white, all others (including trunk) are black. I HAVE seen poeple paint the trunk and quarter emblems RED when they put 'em on a black or dark blue car. I'd leave 'em black. You know, old timey slot mags would look good, too!! Congrats on all the hard work, you've come a LONG way, and probably know more about '67 GTO's than most by now.
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Husband would like to put Cragers on (must know Rukee in previous life...hah). Another GTO guy I found has some 67 Custom hubcaps with spinners. Even though mine came with the deluxe ones, I thought those might look kind of cool with all the chrome. Any opinions?
Linda


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

:agree Cragers, looking good Linda!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The Cragars are the choice over stock covers. It's a BLACK GTO...No WAY is it gonna be a "sleeper". Cragars would set that black paint off really nicely...........


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Oooo-Sexy!! Looking good Linda!!


And the car is real nice also!!!!!arty::willy: Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

blondie67 said:


> Husband would like to put Cragers on (must know Rukee in previous life...hah). Another GTO guy I found has some 67 Custom hubcaps with spinners. Even though mine came with the deluxe ones, I thought those might look kind of cool with all the chrome. Any opinions?
> Linda


LINDA.........TRY SOME RALLYE ONES !!!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, that's an excellent idea!!! Rally ones can be gotten in repro 15" diameters and wider widths, too. They would look kick-a** with the black GTO.....or, Linda, if you win the lottery, HURST wheels would be KILLER.

Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Jeff,
I saw those Hurst wheels in the catalog. Yep..those would be the ones. I got nailed on my trim though, so I guess those wheels are out. I saw on Craigslist that a guy had a whole set of trim, visors and cowl vent for sale for a 67 if anyone is interested I'll look for the posting number. He only wants $300 for all of it. 
I was going to buy all new trim for my car (cheaper), but the new stuff is just not the same...so I spent the $ and got it all polished and straightened. I just couldn't think of putting it on the way it was. 

I thought Rally I's would be nice too with redlines but haven't made up my mind yet. I guess I know it won't be a sleeper , but looking sleek is what I'm after....I'll post more pics in the next couple of days of the car buffed. It's going to look like glass:cool I was so excited, I hugged it! Yeah, that may be a bit much, but it would've made a good picture
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Linda, I'm REALLY glad the paint job is working out. My buddie's '65 turned out very badly (looks like stained glass) and needs to be completely redone. You did the right thing on the trim. The original is far superior in fit, materials, and quality, and best of all, it came on your car in 1967!!!! Ralley I's are rarely seen on '67's, but were available thru 1969. I have seen them on '68 and '69 cars in my "youth"!! Rally I's on your '67, in 15x7, with some 225/70/15 redlines or maybe 235/75's would look and ride really great. Take a look at some '66--'67's on the ultimate gto picture site and see how they look......Again, you are doing an excellent job in restoring your car by doing it right the first time, and I think I can say everybody on this forum appreciates your tenacity!!
Jeff


----------



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

Crager SS will set it off!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

I love my cragar SS'


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Linda, I'm REALLY glad the paint job is working out. My buddie's '65 turned out very badly (looks like stained glass) and needs to be completely redone. You did the right thing on the trim. The original is far superior in fit, materials, and quality, and best of all, it came on your car in 1967!!!! Ralley I's are rarely seen on '67's, but were available thru 1969. I have seen them on '68 and '69 cars in my "youth"!! Rally I's on your '67, in 15x7, with some 225/70/15 redlines or maybe 235/75's would look and ride really great. Take a look at some '66--'67's on the ultimate gto picture site and see how they look......Again, you are doing an excellent job in restoring your car by doing it right the first time, and I think I can say everybody on this forum appreciates your tenacity!!
> Jeff


My vote is for Rally IIs. Great looking car.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

It makes me very happy to see it coming together. After the chrome gets here, it'll make it even cooler. The car has been cut and ready to be buffed out. I'm pretty happy with how straight it looks. I spent many a night sanding, primering , grinding, wire brushing and a whole lot of other stuff all summer and it's been worth every minute. 
The surrounds will be done hopefully today to be able to put the just chromed grills in. Now all the little stuff needs to be done. I just need a dash bezel real bad for mine is just too far gone. If anyone has one available for AC let me know asap. That way I can put the steering column back in and drive it!!!!!
Thanks 
Linda


----------

